# Sending videos?



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

What's up guys? I took a 3 minute video and want to send it to a buddy of mine but no matter how I try to send it ( messaging or email ) it says file too big. Now I used to do this kind of stuff with a regular dumb phone and have a hard time believing I can't do it from a smart phone. Its just sending a silly little video. There has to be a way to do this rite? Any help would be great tanks. I'm running liquids smooth 3.1 but don't think its a rom issue

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## dachef3184 (Jul 26, 2011)

U can either upload to you tube or even a dropbox box and send a link. This is just what I've done before and they are both free.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds about right. Assuming you're recording at 720p whichI believe is default. I've got a 50 second clip of one of my kids that's 36Mb and I believe the largest attachment gmail supports is 20Mb and some servers are less. I know that doesn't help but you might be able to zip it up and send it if it's not over the limit by too much.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> Sounds about right. Assuming you're recording at 720p whichI believe is default. I've got a 50 second clip of one of my kids that's 36Mb and I believe the largest attachment gmail supports is 20Mb and some servers are less. I know that doesn't help but you might be able to zip it up and send it if it's not over the limit by too much.


this actually does help. Any insite as to why it wouldn't work is helpful. Its 131599 kb. I assume this translates to 131mb? It kinda blows my mind that with every thing these phones can do, sending a simple video to someone is so complicated. Thanks for the help

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> this actually does help. Any insite as to why it wouldn't work is helpful. Its 131599 kb. I assume this translates to 131mb? It kinda blows my mind that with every thing these phones can do, sending a simple video to someone is so complicated. Thanks for the help
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


That's a limit set on MMS, not the phones. Seems pretty silly now that phones have the internet and data is data, but then again not much the carriers do does make sense. I bet when we move to LTE-Advanced (all IP network) they'll still have "minutes" even though everything is data at that point. Minutes are too easy for them to double bill (you get charged for incoming and outgoing calls while in basically every other country in the world it's only outgoing).


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I have heard that its Verizon doing. As they don't want you sending large files over their network. You can take the same file and connect to wifi connection and the file will send with out a problem.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Well that makes sense. I knew these phones could handle it. Kind of embarrassing when a 300 dollar phone can't do something my friends free flip phone can do. This is why I can never understand why people stick up for Verizon. But I'm not going down that road to start one of those battles again. Thanks for the info fellas.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I will say Verizon customer service and the people working the stores have gone well above and.beyond to help me in my problems I have had with the thunderbolt and my widest devour. Way more than att ever would and I was with them ten plus years. Maybe when more people sends videos in messages and so on they will change that. I can see it being an irritating thing to want to share something and our smartphones goes I just can't do that Dave. Lol sorry little joke there.

I would just call up Verizon and voice your displeasure over this and if more voices it they might change it.

Is this over 4g or 3g? I would think when 4g is nationwide they might lift it. Who knows seen stranger things happen lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I will say Verizon customer service and the people working the stores have gone well above and.beyond to help me in my problems I have had with the thunderbolt and my widest devour. Way more than att ever would and I was with them ten plus years. Maybe when more people sends videos in messages and so on they will change that. I can see it being an irritating thing to want to share something and our smartphones goes I just can't do that Dave. Lol sorry little joke there.
> 
> I would just call up Verizon and voice your displeasure over this and if more voices it they might change it.
> 
> ...


Its an old thing that's been around forever. It might have made sense before everyone had smartphones, and still kinda makes sense if you're not sending to another smartphone, but yeah, it's kinda dumb now that everyone and their mother is getting a smartphone. But there are other, arguably better, ways of sending. Dropbox is a good exanple because then the person can get it on their phone or computer or whatever. And if you send links you can send it to multiple people while only uploading it once. Plus, you get a copy on your PC.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Now I used to do this kind of stuff with a regular dumb phone and have a hard time believing I can't do it from a smart phone. Its just sending a silly little video.


 I see in a later post you say that it's 130mb in size. Is that still "little" to you ? Dig out your old dumb phone if it's still around and check the file size (not to mention the quality and size!!) of the videos you took on it.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Maybe when more people sends videos in messages and so on they will change that.
> 
> Is this over 4g or 3g? I would think when 4g is nationwide they might lift it.


 I'll put money on it that VZW will not lift this (and it would only apply on MMS and VZW-to-VZW anyway).

On email, VZW has no control over what size limits are. My e-mail may allow 50mb attachments and I can send them to anyone but if the recipient's only allows 25mb, they won't get it .... and there's no "hack" or work-around.

With SMS/MMS, there are standards the carriers have to adhere to or else the "other" carrier's system will/can reject it.

(My) Solution: Upload it to YouTube and make it private


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I guess it is just ignorance on my part and come to think of it that old video was only about 10 seconds as opposed to 3 minutes. Lol. I think my expectations get skewed sometimes. I wasn't really thinking in terms of 130 mbs as much as "I'm gonna send Joe Smith a quick video." I sometimes forget we have all this lte goodness. O could never imagine going back to 3g









sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

If you really want to send a video over MMS, the best bet is to adjust your settings to MMS. The quality will be low and the sound will suck....but, depending on the content and how important it is for the other person to see the video...that might siffice.

What I did when my daughter graduated was I set my cell (Samsung Omnia II at the time) to record the graduation ceremony in MMS quality. Then on my Tri-pod I have my Digital video camera. I sent the MMS quality to my ex-wife so she could see it (she was in the Army at the time) and then sent her a nice copy of the Digital version later.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ill give that a try thanks. I have no important friends lol. They'll take what I give them and lie it dammit.









sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

Honestly, YouTube is the simplest solution. You can also upload large clips to Facebook. I'm sure there is a limit, but I haven't found it. MMS is almost useless imo. It's from the dumbphone era. Dropbox is really worth looking into for sharing large files, storing backups, etc. Another option is Photobucket, although they reduce size, they are reliable, fast, and have a clean ui.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried you tube but man after ten minutes it was only at like 10% so I canceled.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Were you in a 4g area ? Poke around in the YouTube app's setting and make sure it's NOT restricting your uploads to WiFi only. Also, if I "share" from the Gallery, it seems to still only want to use WiFi. Open the app and choose the "Upload video" option.

Sent from my SkyRaider Zeus Thunderbolt!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Tried again and it worked alot better this time. Must have just had a bad connection that day or something

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------

